# The Lion King (2019)



## Brian G Turner (Nov 23, 2018)

Teaser trailer out:


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2018)

So are they going to do live action remakes of all their animated films then?


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 23, 2018)

Next year's _Lion King_ film isn't live action; it's photo-realistic animation.


----------



## picklematrix (Nov 24, 2018)

I've been forced to watch the beauty and the beast live action movie so many times. 
I hope this is a little better than that. Or a lot better.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 24, 2018)

As the Bear says, calling it 'live action' is a little strong, as it would seem to be mainly (if not all) CGI. 

You could easily cut eighty or so minutes from the original...


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2018)

Has there ever been a film of the musical performance? I'd much rather see that with it's costumes and dance.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 24, 2018)

Dave said:


> Has there ever been a film of the musical performance? I'd much rather see that with it's costumes and dance.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 24, 2018)

I was surprised how well this technology worked in The Jungle Book. My sister even pondered afterwards how they'd trained the animals!

It's exciting** how this opens the way for an endless stream of "live action" remakes of successful cartoons. We'll never need an original idea again! Also, by showing that real animals have hopes and dreams like the rest of us, and voices like Darth Vader and popular singers, it might turn the tide in the conservation battle. Or it might make people realise that now we have enhanced wildlife, we don't need the old boring stuff.

** [insert disclaimer]


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank the Old Gods and the New that my step kids have grown out of this kind of thing...


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey! Everyone likes the Lion King! If you are criticising it then we will have to have pistols at dawn. However, I suspect you mean this instead:


HareBrain said:


> It's exciting** how this opens the way for an endless stream of "live action" remakes of successful cartoons. We'll never need an original idea again!


If so, then I agree. Having to buy all the new versions of these cartoons again must strike terror into any parent. I should know, I still have the VHS versions that I fully expected, once bought, would last forever. I was soon to discover that "forever" was an extremely long time in the world of film recording formats.


----------



## AlexH (Nov 24, 2018)

I haven't seen the original animation.


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2018)

AlexH said:


> I haven't seen the original animation.


Shocking


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 24, 2018)

AlexH said:


> I haven't seen the original animation.


You and me both. I've also never been to Nandos.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 24, 2018)

Dave said:


> I was soon to discover that "forever" was an extremely long time in the world of film recording formats.



Hmm - somehow, I expected you to say that "forever" is an extremely _short_ time in the world of film recording formats...



			
				the Nerf Herder said:
			
		

> I've also never been to Nandos.



Isn't that a small island between Westeros and Essos?...


----------



## AlexH (Nov 24, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> You and me both. I've also never been to Nandos.


Me neither. Or Starbucks. I didn't know what Nandos was until quite recently.


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2018)

pyan said:


> I expected you to say that "forever" is an extremely _short_ time...


That's probably what I meant, sorry.
I used to go to Nandos for work nights out about 20 years ago when it was still "new." It is odd that it is a South African company but selling Portuguese food, but the menu is very limited (hot, hotter, hottest chicken) and quickly gets boring. All coffee shops are over-priced. 

Disney is something else though. It held such an exulted place that the BBC (who showed no advertising) still had a programme called "Disneytime" shown on Bank Holidays. They also had clever marketing that released films at 5-yearly intervals and released the VHS cassettes for sale, but then withdrew them after a certain time so they couldn't be seen. This produced a demand for them even though they were quite old (_Snow White_ was made in the 1940's.) That is all changed now, you can see anything you want on a download.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 24, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> So are they going to do live action remakes of all their animated films then?



Yes - that's what Disney plan to do, hence why we've already had a couple already, not least _Beauty and the Beast _and _Jungle Book._


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 24, 2018)

Dave said:


> (_Snow White_ was made in the 1940's.)


1937, actually, so it is at least** 81 years old. (The first showing was December the 21st 1937 according to Wiki.)

_Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_ was, I think***, on terrestrial TV last Christmas (perhaps to mark the 80th anniversary of its first showing) and I watched it... so it seem that Disney's marketing really must have been clever. 


** - Given how long it took to make, some parts of it will be even older.

*** - I suppose it may have been Christmas 2016... my memory is not what it was....


----------



## night_wrtr (Nov 25, 2018)

I have young kids, so this is a priority movie. Hoping that my oldest two are ready to go to the movie theater for this one because I’m going. Aladdin and Lion King were my go to movies as a kid.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 25, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Teaser trailer out:



The animals look great, better and different cameras it seems than Jungle Book. The mood seems brighter too. I need to wait for the actual trailer to get a sense of the story. The original movie is an hour and a half so they don't need to go too much off script.


----------



## Dave (Nov 25, 2018)

Cli-Fi said:


> The mood seems brighter too. I need to wait for the actual trailer to get a sense of the story.


If you are comparing the story with _The Jungle Book_ then it is much darker. It's a reworking of _The Hamlet_, I think, but with a happier ending. Still, murder, revenge, and a lot of characters die.

The Lion King and Shakespeare's Hamlet: Similarities and Differences


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 25, 2018)

I think it's more MacBeth but from Malcolm's point of view...


----------



## anno (Nov 25, 2018)

Lion King Lear?


----------



## Dave (Nov 25, 2018)

Thinking on it further, there is a lot of death in all Disney Films. My mother always hated _Bamb_i after seeing the opening sequence of it as a child.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 25, 2018)

I never saw Bambi. Or Dumbo or Peter Pan or Aladdin or Little Mermaid. In fact, I think I only ever saw Pinocchio, maybe Snow White and Beauty and the Beast. They were just never on telly...


----------

